# Green Earth Designs screenprinting machine



## Qualitee Shirts (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I am hoping that one of our American friends could help us out here. 

I own a Green Earth Design screenprinting machine, it is absolutely wonderful. As another forum member is interested in one. However, I have been unable to trace them. I purchased mine around 5 yrs ago.

I have names, addresses and telephone numbers and have tried one or two of them to no avail. I have the properietor's mobile and personal numbers one of which is unavailable.

Is there anyone in USA that can help me out if I pm the details to you?

Many thanks in advance.

Pauline


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What exactly are you trying to do? Get ahold of another member or buy another machine?


----------



## Qualitee Shirts (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Rodney,

Thanks! I trawled the forum and could not work out where to put this

We are trying to locate the company. If you google you just get adverts and I have tried 'whois' which was of no help.

When I was in the middle of purchasing my screenprinter they moved offices The last address I have for them is:

2325 North State Highway 265
Branson
MO 65616

I have a telephone number but not sure if I should put it on www just in case it is now a personal number belonging to someone else.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Pauline


----------



## terrortainment (Jul 22, 2012)

Green Earth Designs is now out of business. I have a Slide-a-print that I am listing on craigslist.org today, and I can be reached at [email protected]. The Unit and myself are located in Southeastern Tennessee.


----------



## MOx4d (Nov 12, 2020)

I just purchased the Green Earth Design Black Lite X-Po Machine. I'm trying to locate an operation manual. Does anyone know where I could find one? Coming up blank on all searches.


----------

